# Duda de principiante sobre fuente de voltaje.



## Oscarinv (May 10, 2009)

Bueno, estoy comenzando en esto de la electrónica y tengo muchas dudas sobre las fuentes de voltaje, este es la que quiero construir:







1.- ¿Qué protege un fusible?, el transformadorr, el regulador de voltaje o qué.

2.- Como escogo un fusible, dependiendo del valor del secundario del transformador, en este caso 2A ó del regulador LM317T que entrega una corriente de salida máxima de 1.5 A.

3.- ¿La fuente necesita un fusible?, según he leído que no por que el LM317T tiene protección contra sobrecargas.

4.- Que puente de diodos debo utilizar, supongo que uno de voltaje y corriente mayor al secundario del transformador. Lo que pasa es que tengo uno de 200 Volts a 4 Amperes, este me serviría para esta fuente o tiene valores muy altos.

5.- Y finalmente, como puedo simular una carga en Isis proteus.

Espero que me respondan mis dudas (un poco tontas supongo) y de antemano gracias.[/img]


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

1.- el fusible te protege el transformador y diodos de rectificacion de un cortocircuito, ya que el lm317 tambien se puede quemar y quedar en corto, lo que te llevaria a un exeso de corriente en el secundario del transformador y podria quemar el embobinado.

2.- El fusible lo escojes de acuerdo a la potencia requerida en el secundario. Si tu fuente te pide un maximo de 1Amper en 30V, tendrias 30W, un poco mas por las perdidas en resistencias, capacitores y todo eso, entonces, tienes que limitar la entrada del transformador a 30W maximo, si te conectas a 120Vca entonces tendras una corriente maxima de 0.25 Amp. Creo que si hay fusibles de esa corriente, si no puedes poner uno de 500mA. 

3.-Claro que necesita fusible, no te regreses a la era de las piedras, tienes que proteger tu circuiteria, la fuente de alimentacion es un instrumento que todos los electronicos deben de tenr y por lo tanto cuidar.

4.- con un puente rectificador de 1 Amper 200V (de los redonditos) te quedaria perfecto.

5.- la carga la simulas con una resistencia de bajo valor. por ejemplo, con un voltage regulado de 12Vcc, le conectas una resistencia de 24 ohms y debes de medir 500mA de flujo atravez de la resistencia.


----------



## Oscarinv (May 11, 2009)

Gracias por responder Luis Grillo, me quedó bastante claro, pero una cosa más, ¿me serviría cualquier puente rectificador de más de 1A?, como uno de 4A a 200V


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

si pero no lo ocupas tan grande, claro que te quedaran sobrados 3 amperes que nunca utilizaras pero si te sirve.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (May 11, 2009)

estoy de acuerdo con luisgrillo. debes tener en cuenta que al momento de elegir el fusibles que protejera tu circuito. este debe soportar un amperaje menor que el que soporta el transformador,esto es para no poner a trabajar al transformador al limite de su capacidad.


----------

